# B. Mendica



## yen_saw (Jul 8, 2005)

Received some Devil Flower Mantis... they are so cool!!! Can I keep them the same condition as P. Wahlbergii?


----------



## Andrew (Jul 8, 2005)

They dont need any extra humidity, although they enjoy the occasional misting.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## specy (Jul 8, 2005)

There was a thread on this a while ago http://www.mantidforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=841


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks guy, appreciate the help.


----------

